# taxes interesting refund



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I had my tax pro fill out all my info. 
I have audit protection.
Only income i put in was DD GH and IC.
Taxes were not withheld .
Why am i receiving money back from the state ? 
I will take the 1200 and run . Not looking back .
Typically if you file just 1099 you do not ow or get anything back. 
Anybody else getting free cash on there 1099 ? 
All the info we entered was 100 % accurate .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya sounds like you will need that Audit protection. J/K

Hope your mileage records are in order. But they are known to correct errors and send you a bill. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Did you not get the $1200 stimulus payment when the checks or direct deposits were sent out last Spring? There’s a way to get it as a refund on your 2020 tax return, but that’s supposed to be a federal issue. Could it be an earned income credit? I think that’s for low income, but even for that $1200 sounds extra generous. Maybe call your tax pro for a quick answer?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did you get unemployment? I'm getting a federal refund of $1100 but owe $200 to state. So I'm getting back $900 . I only had them withhold 10% Federal tax on the unemployment and nothing on state otherwise I would have been fine I think on the state level too.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Sounds like you got the COVID credit Small business owners are eligible for on employee sick days or the employee retention credit
I’m expecting around $2,500 for both based on the credits


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RobLinn said:


> Sounds like you got the COVID credit Small business owners are eligible for on employee sick days or the employee retention credit
> I'm expecting around $2,500 for both based on the credits


I didn't take the sick day credit. TurboTax didn't have the form available yet and from the sounds of it this specific form is not able to be e-filed. I didn't want to have to do everything by mail


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> I had my tax pro fill out all my info.
> I have audit protection.
> Only income i put in was DD GH and IC.
> Taxes were not withheld .
> ...


I only accepted $20.00
Could have gotten a few hundred


----------

